# Safe way to reduce weight on fat goats



## Jea (Apr 11, 2020)

I have fat goats.
The wethers have been described as obese and the does as chunky.
I need to start bringing their weight down, but I want to do it safely.  I have 4 goats.
I typically feed them 2x per day, I give them each a cup of alfalfa pellets and a fresh flake of hay in their feeder.
I was thinking of removing the pellets and only giving them hay, but I wanted to see if I should reduce slowly.
Any good strategies for goat weight loss?


----------



## animalmom (Apr 11, 2020)

You do not have fat goats.  You have shapely, well loved goats.

Can you fell their ribs if you press gently on their sides?  A healthy goat does not need to look like a refuge camp escapee.  A wee bit of flesh on a goat looks good... too much flesh is too much.  Don't want them to look like the Staypuff man.



This is what I would do... cut down the pellets to once a day, this does not mean combine the pellet amount and feed once a day it means cut the pellet feed in half and give it in the morning.  Feed all the hay they want 24 x 7 x 365.  They should never be without hay.  

When you see that they are not eating all the pellets say within 30 minutes then cut the pellets in half again.  Watch to see how they are doing... are they happy, moving/playing around a lot, eating their hay or are they at the fence line crying because they THINK they are hungry.  See you need to readjust their eating habits.  This is going to hurt, but, cut out all the goodies.  (That would break my heart as I love giving my goaties raisins or other pieces of fruit.)

The boys could probably just go on hay alone once they have resigned themselves to the diet.  I'd still give the does some pellets.  You don't mention if the does are in milk.  If they are in milk then you don't want to take away all their pellets as they need the extra groceries for milk production.

Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Apr 15, 2020)

Jea said:


> I have fat goats.
> The wethers have been described as obese and the does as chunky.
> I need to start bringing their weight down, but I want to do it safely.  I have 4 goats.
> I typically feed them 2x per day, I give them each a cup of alfalfa pellets and a fresh flake of hay in their feeder.
> ...


If you don't feel any squishy flesh on either side of the spine and feel every vertebra, then the goat is too thin. When you feel a lot of padding squishy and you can't feel the spine bones, your goat is too fat


----------



## chickens really (Apr 15, 2020)

Cut out the pellets and only feed hay that's a good quality grass mix. It won't upset stomachs and possibly worm them. Pellets as a treat or to confine them.
Also add in baking soda about a tablespoon every other day to the pellets.


----------

